# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nje poezi vetetimthi.

## Ke-ler

Pesha e saj

M'u zhduk si hija pas muzgut
 dhe terri gjurmet ja perpiu:
 ashtu si loteve neper faqe,
 qe s'u ngelet gjurme nga shiu.

Seç kish nje duf te brendshem,
 urtesisht te papermbajtshem.
 Kryelarte me syte e ulur,
 per nje falje te pafalshme.

Nje heshtje-varr me pushtoj,
 me erdh nga klithma e vonuar:
 Heshtja klithmen ma deboj
 se klithma heshtjen pat liruar.

Qé nje gjendje e perhumbur
 si e deshirave nga mplakja.
 Nje turm' mendimesh per t'i zhdukur
 ja i vrisja,ja i flakja!

Perbrenda breja çfare nuk ishte:
 ajo qe s'qé me ishte qasur.
 Pra mungesa 'sht' m'e pranishme,
 te kujton se çfare ke pasur.

"Me ndiznin flaket e deshires
 per t'marre fryme nga fryma jote."
 Ai epsh qé krejt gjakpires:
 dy gjokse t'kisha t'mi shkallmonte.

Ne dremitje enderrimesh
 humbisja e rigjendesha,
 ku mes shpresash e kujtimesh
 N'vegim te saj rimekembesha.

Por ja,vegimi mori forme:
 hena e pa dhe pastaj
 zemra nisi t'me rrahi fort
 kur era me solli aromn' e saj.

Me syte njomur nga ves'e majit,
 me tha gjithçka me ate kthim.
 Dashuria ben qe faji
 te zvogelohet ne gabim.

"Nuk flas dot dhe po te dua,
 goja fjalet m'i gremis.
 Bota 'sht' m'e leht' nen kembt'e tua...
 ato mbajne peshn'e dashurise."

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Shume poezi e bukur,do ju keshilloj te kerkoni nga Moderatoret ta hedhin ne vendin e duhur,po ashtu shpreso se do vazhdoni me te tjera.
Respekt.*

----------


## Ke-ler

Te falemnderit Xhenet,me behet qefi qe te pelqen.Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Ke-ler

Dhurate per Zotin

Kur Zoti te me marri,
S'di ç'do t'mendoje;
Se do shohi se pari
Me ç'fare po i shkoje.

Do marr' me vete
Nga kjo toke,shkulur,
Stuhira neper dete,
Arsyen e pergjumur:

Termete mortore
Qe shkulin dhe ishuj;
Dhe qarje njerezore
Bashke me idhuj.

Ka shume mundesi
Me helme ta ngop,
Keshtu dhe Ai perseri
Do me shpjeri ne toke.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pesha e saj
> 
> M'u zhduk si hija pas muzgut
>  dhe terri gjurmet ja perpiu:
>  ashtu si loteve neper faqe,
>  qe s'u ngelet gjurme nga shiu.
> 
> Seç kish nje duf te brendshem,
>  urtesisht te papermbajtshem.
> ...



Vertet poezi e bukur  Ke-ler...

komplimente!

----------


## Ke-ler

Shpikjet e njerzve

Te medhenj kinezet qe shpiken barutin,
Te medhenj hebrenjt qe shiten hirren,
Romaket qe diten ku te cojne m***n,
Asnjeri si egjiptianet  qe shpiken birren.

----------


## Ke-ler

Zili

Kohes i kam zili njerzimin,
Qiellit i kam zili shqiponjen,
Shpirtit i kam zili frymezimin,
Henes i kam zili ulkonjen.

Koha me ka zili vdekjen,
Qielli me ka zili Token,
Shpirti me ka zili tretjen,
Hena me diellin s'takohen.

----------


## Ke-ler

Njerzimi i epshit demoniak

Ky epsh ne ngerdheshje shkrihet,
Ne mua rri, ze pret naten:
Ngerdhesja e tij esht' qenerishte,
Parajses ia kallin daten.
Viktima e tij e vetedishme
Nguron nguron,te ngjise shkallet:
Me dhurohet,sa harron te zhvishet
Dhe engjejt ndalin vallen.
Yjet zgjohen-dhe ju o engjej-
Jetoni ne nje gjithesi jetime.
Ne dashurine lidhim me premtime,
Ndaj ju vereni sy-venger.
T'ia keni kete cmire njerzimit
Dhe ta veshtroni nga lart!-
Ku dhe ti ndeze frumezimin
O epsh i pakohe demoniak.

----------


## Ke-ler

KUSHTIM

Tokes qe me fali afshin,
Maleve te shqiponjes se lire
Dhe gureve,u thash' mirupafshim
Qe tjeter s'qè veç lamtumire.
Atij qe iku e s'u kthye kurre,
Kujt iku djale e u kthye burre:
Asaj nene qe pret ne porte
Me trup te lodhur e zemer t'forte:
E pritjes pritjes pritjes...!
Seç u mplakem me ket' fjale
Qe vitet shekuj ben ngadale,
A prej ardhjes e prej ikjes.
Qysh ngjame kaq shume me valet
Q'u sulen shkembit me rrembim!
Apo kur vijne,kujtojme vellane,
E na duket shpesh si perqafim.

----------


## Ke-ler

MONOLOGU I FOSHNJES 1986

Diten qe separi mberrita
Kendej shtatori ndizte vjeshte:
S'e di,Engjellin ma zuri frika
Apo djalli nisi t'me qeshe?!
Erdha ne kete toke te lagur
Qe qarjen te paren ta mesonte.
Kujtoja me pak nga kisha ardhur
Sa me shume mesoja prej kesaj bote.
Dhe kur qeshe ende ne bark,
Pa ditur gje per hijen dhe driten,
Zeri i nenes me vinte nga lart...
Perpara jetes me dhuroj muziken.
C'krahe te ngrohta kish kjo grua!
Nuk e di se pse me qeshte!
E rrinte me shikonte,a thua
Kish c'do gje dhe tjeter s'deshte.
Me pas nje burre me dha nje emer
Qe mandej ashtu do t'quhesha.
Ky kish mustaqe dhe pak mjekerr
Ku shpesh me perkedhelje kruesha.
Me mijra te qara,britma e zgjime,
Dikush me bente t'pushoja vaji.
Pandehja se ishte gjysma ime,
Me vone kuptova qe qé vellai.
Dita e dyte,m'u be cudi
Kur e pashe se erdhi prap!
Frika s'kish emer vec qe ndjesi,
Kur mbuloje e dyta nate!
Ja,keshtu m'u njoh gjithe bota
Ne ditet-netet e mevonshme:
Kur dielli,qielli,era e toka
Filluan t'me beheshin t'zakonshme.

----------


## Ke-ler

Jam dy

Me nje te lehur te larget
e ndjen naten kembeve.
Me klithmen me te afert
lufton luften tende.

Shpirti flet per ty:
-eshte ne brigje te matanshme!
Ti flet me shpirtni:
-te jen’  te mijat  t’ardhshmet?!

Tjetri ,ate buzeqeshje
Po ta kthen ty:
ti brenda je n’perleshje,
Trup-Shpirt,je dy.

----------


## Ke-ler

Nuk kemi kohe-Vegim

Dhe pyesni :perqeshje: se shkelen trupa?
Fantazi,shpresa,deshira
Tek ajo qe s’mund te arrihet.
Kur trupi i rrenqethet…
Gati sa nuk e arrite.
Dora mes kembeve.
Klithme shurdhe,
Gati renkim.
Renkimi eshte deshira ne piken e fundit.

“Gati renkim.”
Njeriu lind.
E di qe do dashuroj 
Dhe femije kercen,
Hidhet perpjete
Gjithmone me lart.
Me vone ajo te le shenja ne trup.
Epsh.
Zemra qe bredhin.
Te dehura.
“Ti siper,
Pushtoma trupin…
Beje dashurine tenden,
Nuk kemi kohe.
Une te mberdhej nga beli,
Ta kap gjoksin,
Ta puth spinen.
Je pejsazh ne erresire.
Ti e ndjen frymen.
T’i kap floket.
Nuk kemi kohe!
Floket mi ndane gishtrinjt.
Dora tjeter rreshqet lekures…
Ti ngre koken lart
Per te pare asgje.
Nuk kemi kohe!

Te tjerat vijne pas.
Me tej
Do hajme dhé.
Atje do shkojme,
Drejt dheut.
Pa shprese.
Do hajme dhé.
Cdo gje mbaron duke rene:
Si gjoksi yt,
Si penisi im,
Si klitori yt,
Si trupat qe kerrusen:
Shih pleqt me kocka te rrudhura.
Cdo gje kerruset,
Bie,
Shkon drejt dheut.
Une e di!
Kur te vije rradha ime,
Kur i Padukshmi te me misherohet
Do t’i buzqesh,sepse…
Ti do te behesh i Padukshmi im…
Sepse ti do te behesh Zot per mua
Dhe trupi yt tempull.
Do ta zboj friken sepse…
E di sec kam patur.

----------


## Ke-ler

Per ERIONA FRASHERI-n

E ra udheton me emrin tend,
R ete e shkujdesura gjurmojne pas.
I  lodhur Dielli,prej tyre i zene,
O rvatet i lodhr te te qas’.
N ese ato nuk dine as vete nga vijne,
A i ka kohe te mendoj per ku.
F ryu pak,ato moren arratine
R evan per ne harrese,hedhur kuturu.
A h,ky Diell i dashuruar qe çmendet,
S ‘esht’ e vertete qe te do te zeshket:
H enes i dha  ngjyre-lekuren tende,
E nderr dashurie pa ku hedhin heshten.
R ete, ne dashuri me te,rikthehen pas nje zenke:
I nat nuk mban veç sheh ne heshtje.

----------


## Ke-ler

Kulla e dashurise

Kulle harrimi eshte dashuria:
E larte,hijerende e pakohe qendron.
Ti para saj kokengritur mendon:
-Cfare tmerri do t'ishte pavdeksia!

----------


## loneeagle

shume te bukura, thanks for sharing

----------


## Ke-ler

Mbreti Bark

Ne kete bote seç na rrojti nje mbret
dhe qé i tille qe pa lindur akoma.
Barku s'emes sa vinte behej kacek,
njerzia ia shihte e thosh :arushi: rdherona!

Na vinin ambasodore e diplomate
per te folur me te per çeshtje zyrtare
dhe merrnin keshilla nga mbreti Bark
qe fliste nga nje e çare poshte,si dritare.

Kur mbremjeve me feste muzika buçiste,
secili nga te ftuarit me defrime u velte,
ai,nga dritarja poshte,çirrej therriste;
asgje s'degjohej e ia fillonte me shkelme.

Nje dite na kerkoj qe t'i vinin kurore,
se pa te nje mbreti s'i kish hije aspak:
keshilltare e oratore u mblodhen n'oborr
e ne fund i vun' kurore s'emes ne bark.

T'emen e shkrete nisi ta bezdise
çdo gje,e madhe a e vogel te ishte,
per shembull:i kruheshe ne kerthize,
ai shkelmonte ndersa ajo pelliste.

Asaj i dukej vetja e mbyllur ne burg
se,mire qe s'pati hiç nga çkish dashur,
por,sa here mbreti fliste,per te ish turp
t'i rrinte degjuesve me kembet hapur.

Keshtu nena filloj te luse çdo Zot
s'e degjonte dot ate ze prej te mituri:
-Qysh u prish fare keshtu kjo bote...!
Nga i pa-linduri na merrka urdhra i rrituri?!

Por ja,mberriti dita e mrekullise:
-Do dal,tha-trumpeta veshet le t'çaje!
Zeri i s'emes shkoj n'vesh te Perendise
dhe ky sapo doli ja nisi te qaje.

Njerzit perreth shtangen,nuk flisnin!
Te hapte goje nuk guxonte askush!
Pra ky na qé mbreti qe t'gjithe prisnin...
mbret,qe mes kembeve s'kish bibilush.

----------


## Ke-ler

Gjendje 

Nuk kam provuar kurre
nje mjerim shpirteror si ky.
Nena me tha :xhoker: e burre!
Une kalama...mezi marr' fryme.
Ne lufte me vetveten
dhe me jane shpifur deshirat.
Sa here enderroj per jeten
poshte zezojne rrepirat.
Friksohem dhe zgjohem,
por syte nuk me hapen.
Bota po me largohet
pa nje vend ku te kapem.
-Une syte s'i pata mbyllur?!
 Frika e nje ndjesie faji
 e zymte si toka e qullur,
 andej nga fundi i majit.

----------


## Ke-ler

Dite pa kripe

Gelbaze e dale vete
e cila lavamanin e felliqur
e ben te paster.
Fundja gjerat nuk jane,
veç duken.
Tre ore nga mesnata.
Njezetekater vjet nga lindja.
Dhe kater shishe.
Kudo qe kam qene sot,
ne rruge,ne kafene,ecur,ndenjur,
nuk pashe dot larg.
Nuk m'u lejua.
Ku qente rrine me njerzit.
Sot pashe buzeqeshje...
ishin te teperta.
Ua kishin mesuar.
Fatkeqsi e diteve tona!

Ngre nje dolli per shishen:
qe fantazia me perfytyrimin
te mos shkerdhehen.
Kjo qé nje dite si pa kripe.
Tre ore nga mesnata.Edhe
kur duheshin dy per ne mesdite
e dija 
si do te shkonte.
Neser
do tregoj te pardjeshmen.

----------


## Ke-ler

Refimi

-Po iki grua,do vish?
 Ne s’do,shpejt kthehem.
 Shkoj gjysme ore ne kishe
 te prifti,te rrefehem!

Ajo me pa me habi,
Dhe pse shtrire mbi bark!
-Po shkoj te pakten ta di
 si falet nje mekat!

Dola ne rruge,dhe moti
Me tha:”dil me çader”.
Shyqyr qe shtepine,Zoti,
me tonen  e ka afer.

Port’ e kishes  qé e larte,
hyra,u gjegj prifti:
-Erdhet t’rrefeni mekat’
 a t’i luteni Krishtit?

-Te paren,zoti prift,
 se fjala mund te na piqet:
 se une nga zoti Krisht
 nuk di si t’marr’ pergjigje!

-Mire pra,urdheroni,
 virtytin do ta rigjej
 se çfaredo qe t’me thoni
 Perendise do t’ja rreffej.

-Per virtytin as dyshoj
 qe do te rigjehet,
 por une nuk po kuptoj
 cili nga ne rrefehet?!

Nejse po filloj,por…
nuk di se nga t’ia nis.
Per shthurje t’flas m’vjen zor
ne shtepi te Perendise.

Une gruan kam trdhetuar
me gra e prostituta.
E di,feja s’e ka lejuar,
pa dyshim as kushtetuta!

Pastaj kam shvirgjeruar
vajza tetembedhjet’ vjeçare
qe ju mund t’keni pagezuar
e uruar “Fat te mbare”.

Gra qe kishin bere llafe
me burrat…e sy-nxire,
une i ftoja per nje kafe
e u jepja vere per t’pire.

Sa here gruaja shkonte
te prinderit per vizite,
ky burre e tradhetonte
dhe me nga tre ne dite.

Shpesh kur merrja rrogen
s’fusja lek ne shtepi.
Ne hotel merrja nje dhome
per  te shuar fantazite.

Ka shume mundesi te kem
femije gjithandej,
qe s’kane vend ku t’flene
dhe enden si hebrenj.

Jam kenqur shpesh-here
nga keto peripeci.
T’kisha lindur dhe nj’here
do t’i ribeja perseri.

Pendohem per nje gje
dhe jo pse jam naiv,
por mund te kasha vene
me shpesh preservative.

-Une s’i imagjinoj dot
 e jo t’bej çkeni bere ju!
-E di,se do t’ishte e kote
 qe ju te ishit ketu!

-Zoti i fal mekataret
 Te cilet pendohen pastaj.
-Por a s’ju thash pak me pare
 qe do rikryeja çdo faj!

Po shkoj,gruaja me pret
e ajo pa mua s’ha
dhe une jam tip korrekt.
A mund t’ju them diçka?

Ka njerez ne kete bote
qe e jetojne keq jeten,
se nje fé a ide u thote
do ta kene mire me vdekjen!

Ndaj une nuk di asgje
çdo ndodhi kur te vdes,
veç di nje tjeter gje:
njeri  s’rron dot pa ves.

Mbase,do vete ne shtepi,
do rikryej mekat t’vjeter,
n’ju thente gje zoti Krisht
ma rrefeni t’djelen tjeter.

----------


## mondishall

Urime per poezite interesante qe deshmojne talentin tuaj.

----------

